# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Emra femijesh

## DjJ

Selamualejkum te gjitheve. Po e hap kete teme meqe po me paraqitet nevoja por mendoj se edhe te tjereve mund t'i nevojitet. Ketu mendoj te shkruajme emra femijesh qe mund ti veme ne muslimanet vajzave dhe djemve tone (mua me duhen vajzash aktualisht)
Po filloj me ndonje emerqe kam gjetur duke kerkuar ne internet

Merjem - emri i nenes se profetit Isa
Asia - gruaja e faraonit (nje nga zonjat e xhennetit)
Isra - nata kur profeti a.s. beri udhetimin nga Mekka deri ne Jeruzalem
Jasemina  - Emer lulesh

Te tjera pres nga miqte e forumit faleminderit

----------


## altin55

Emrat musliman - femror  








"A"

Abase................ 
Abide................. 

Abire................. 

Adalete.............. 

Ademije............. 

Advije................ 

Adla.................. 

Adile.................. 

Afife.................. 

Aida.................. 

Aishe................. 

Ajnije................ 

Alije.................. 

Allma................. 

Alltune............... 

Arife.................. 

Amine................ 

Amire................ 

Arzije................. 

Atife.................. 

Atije.................. 

Avna.................. 

Avnije................ 

Azemine............. 

Azize................. 

Azra.................. 

Ajkune............... 

Ajna.................. 

Ajete................. 
  "B"

Badire................ 



Bahire................ 

Bahra................ 

Bahrije............... 

Bahtije............... 

Bahrudine..... 

Bahta........ 

Bahtije....... 

Bajrame....... 

Bakire....... 



Barize........ 

Basile....... 

Basime...... 

Basire........ 

Bediha....... 

Bedile....... 

Bedra....... 

Bedrije....... 

Bedrudine..... 

Begije........ 

Behadere...... 

Behadile...... 

Beharije....... 

Behare....... 

Behaudine..... 

Behije........ 

Behime...... 

Behire........ 

Behirete....... 

Behlule....... 

Behrije....... 

Behrudina..... 

Behixhe....... 

Beisa........ 

Bejda........ 

Bejaze........ 

Bekire....... 

Bekra........ 

Belkisa....... 



Bekrije....... 

Belma........ 

Bensije....... 

Beraete....... 

Beria........ 

Berine........ 

Berize............... 

Besame............. 

Besije................ 

Besime.............. 

Bilale........ 

Bisere........ 

Busejne....... 

Belizare....... 
 ("D"

Dalile........ 

Define........ 

Dehile....... 

Delile....... 

Devla........ 

Dudije........ 

Devlete...... 

Dilavere....... 

Dilbere....... 

Dina......... 

Dizare............... 
 (
"E"

Edeba................

Edibe................. 

Edime................ 

Edine................. 

Efdale................ 

Ehlimane............ 

Ekreme.............. 

Eleze................. 

Elhane............... 

Elife................... 

Elma.................. 

Elmase............... 

Elmedina............ 

Elvedine............. 

Elvudine............. 

Emane............... 

Emele................ 

Emine................ 

Emira................ 

Emsede.............. 

Enesa................ 

Enise................. 

Envere............... 

Esade................ 

Esma................. 

Esmere.............. 

Evseme.............. 

Ezana................ 

Ezibe................. 

Elhame.............. 

Eshrefe.............. 
 (
"F"

Fadile................ 

Fadlije............... 

Fahime.............. 

Fahire............... 

Fahra........ 

Fahrete...... 

Fahrije....... 

Fahrizade...... 

Fahrudine..... 

Faide........ 

Faike........ 

Faize......... 

Fakihe........ 

Fakire....... 

Fakete....... 

Falihe....... 

Faride........

Farihe........ 

Farike............... 

Fatime............... 

Farise............... 

Fatihe............... 

Fatina............... 

Fatinete............. 

Fazile................ 

Fazilete............. 

Fedile................ 

Fehime.............. 

Fehmije............. 

Fejdije............... 

Feride................ 

Ferdane............. 

Ferdanije............ 

Ferhade............. 

Ferha................ 

Ferihe................ 

Feruhe............... 

Fetahe............... 

Fetane............... 

Fetihe................ 

Fetije................. 

Fetine................ 

Fetune............... 

Fevza................. 

Fevzete.............. 

Fevzije............... 

Fevzudine........... 

Fet-hije.............. 

Fexhrije............. 

Fikrete............... 

Firdevse............. 

Firdusa.............. 

Firuza................ 

Firinaze.............. 

Fitnete............... 
 (
G"

Gafure............... 

Galibe............... 

Ganije............... 

Ganime.............. 



Gazije................ 

Ganimete........... 
 ("H"

Habibe....... 

Habire....... 

Hadire....... 

Hadixhe...... 

Haxhere...... 

Haxhire....... 

Hafa......... 

Hafete....... 

Hafife........ 

Hadije........ 

Hafije....... 

Hafize........ 



Hafse................ 

Hajre................. 

Hajrete.............. 

Hajrije............... 

Hajrudine........... 

Hajrunisa........... 

Hakanije..... 

Hakike........ 

Hakime...... 

Hakudine..... 

Halide........ 

Halile........ 

Halime....... 

Halise....... 

Hamade....... 

Hamide...... 

Hamijete..... 

Hamile....... 

Hana........ 

Haneta...... 

Hanife........ 

Hanije........ 

Hanike....... 

Hanise....... 

Hankë....... 

Hankije....... 

Hanune...... 

Harisa........ 

Hasene...... 

Hasineje...... 

Hasibe....... 

Hasife........ 

Hasbije....... 

Hasije........ 

Hasime....... 

Hateme....... 

Hasine....... 

Hasne....... 

Hasnete....... 

Hatixhe...... 

Hata......... 

Hashie........ 

Hashime...... 

Hatime....... 

Hazire........ 

Hava......... 

Hazime....... 

Hanumshae..... 

Hedije............... 

Hemame........... 

Hena................. 

Hidajete............. 

Hikmete............. 

Hilme................ 

Hishame...... 

Humame...... 

Hurije....... 

Husane...... 

Husne........ 

Hurishah...... 
 ("I"

Ibtisame...... 

Ifakate....... 

Ifete......... 

Ikballe....... 

Ihsane........ 

Ilfe.................... 

Ibadete.............. 

Ilhame............... 

Ilhane................ 

Ilme.................. 

Ilmudine............ 

Imade........ 

Imla......... 

Irfane........ 

Inase........ 

Irhade........ 

Irshade...... 

Isame........ 

Islame....... 

Isme........ 

Ismete....... 

Izete........ 

Ihsane....... 

Ilmije........ 

Ismije........ 
 ("J"

Jakute........ 

Jamine....... 

Jemine....... 

Jesare........ 

Jumna ........ 

Jaldëze...... 

Jasmine....... 
 (
"K"

Kablie....... 

Kademe....... 

Kadife........ 

Kadime....... 

Kada........ 

Kadire........ 

Kadrije....... 

Kadune...... 

Kaide....... 

Kaime........ 

Kamere....... 

Kamile........ 

Kanije........ 

Kanita........

Kaseme....... 

Kasime...... 

Kashife....... 

Katibe........ 

Kazime....... 

Kebire........ 

Kelime........ 

Kemale...... 

Kemije....... 

Kemile........ 

Kenane...... 

Kerime....... 

Kevsere....... 

Kimete....... 

Kuduma....... 

Kulthume......

Kumrije....... 
 ("L"

Lahina 

Lamije 

Latife 

Lebibe 

Lebide 

Lejla 

Lemane 

Lemeane 

Leze 

Lubabe 

Lutfe

Lutfije 
 "M"

Madihe....... 

Mahbube...... 

Mahfuze....... 

Magfire...... 

Mahire........ 

Mahmudije.... 

Mahmude...... 

Mahrure...... 

Mahsude..... 

Maide........ 

Makbule....... 

Makdude...... 

Makside....... 

Maksude..... 

Malike........ 

Marufe....... 

Masume...... 

Maxhide....... 

Mebruke...... 

Mebrure....... 

Medahe...... 

Mediha...... 

Medina ...... 

Mehire....... 

Mehrije...... 

Mehirete..... 

Mehrudine.... 

Mejaze....... 

Mejre........ 

Meka........ 

Meknune..... 

Mekreme...... 

Mekrumane... 

Melahe...... 

Melahate...... 

Mehlie........ 

Melike........ 

Melihate....... 

Melekije....... 

Memduhe...... 

Memnune...... 

Memsude...... 

Memune...... 

Mensure..... 

Merdane..... 

Merdije....... 

Merhane...... 

Merihe...... 

Merime...... 

Merise........ 

Mejrem...... 

Merjem....... 

Mevdude....... 

Mevedete...... 

Mevhibe....... 

Mevize....... 

Mevlide...... 

Mevlije...... 

Mevludine.... 

Mevsude..... 

Mezide...... 

Mibsame..... 

Mihnete....... 

Mihra........ 

Mihrunisa...... 

Mikdade....... 

Mina......... 

Mineta....... 

Mirha....... 

Mirhete....... 

Mirsade....... 

Mirzade....... 

Misale........ 

Misfere...... 

Muamere..... 

Muanise....... 

Muavide....... 

Muadhe....... 

Mubejene...... 

Mubera...... 

Mubine...... 

Muxhahide..... 

Muxhide..... 

Muedebe..... 

Muedibe...... 

Mumine...... 

Mumtaze..... 

Munevere...... 

Munezehe...... 

Munibe....... 

Munife........ 

Munile........ 

Munire........ 

Munise....... 

Munsife...... 

Muradife...... 

Muride....... 

Murise....... 

Mursele...... 

Murshide..... 

Murvete...... 

Mutesime...... 

Muvedete...... 

Muzafere......

Munibe....... 

Muradije ...... 
 (
"N"

Nadije........ 

Nadire........ 

Naxhihe....... 

Nafije....... 

Nafie......... 

Nafile........ 

Nafire....... 

Nafise....... 

Nahide........ 

Nahle........ 

Naibe........ 

Naile......... 

Naime........ 

Namike...... 

Nasife........ 

Nasihe........ 

Nashide....... 

Naza......... 

Nakije........ 

Naxhije....... 

Nazife........ 

Nazihe....... 

Nazile....... 

Nazlije....... 

Nazime...... 

Nazmije....... 

Nazire........ 

Nebihe....... 

Nebile........ 

Nedide....... 

Nedime...... 

Nedreta....... 

Nexhade...... 

Nexhahe...... 

Nexhibe....... 

Nexhide....... 

Nexhihe....... 

Nexhime...... 

Nexhmudine... 

Nexhla....... 

Nefaze....... 

Nefie......... 

Nefise....... 

Nehrudine..... 

Neime........ 

Nejira....... 

Nejla......... 

Nekibe....... 

Nerimane...... 

Nermane 

Nermine 

Nesime 

Nerxhivane 

Nesibe 

Nesire 

Nesuhe 

Nexhibe 

Nexhmije 

Nevzate 

Nezafete 

Nezahete 

Nezaqete 

Nezile 

Nezire 

Nijaze 

Nimete 

Nixhare 

Nura 

Nurije 

Nusrete 
 (
"P"

Pakize....... 

Pashije....... 

Pemba....... 
 ("R"

Rabihe...... 

Rabije...... 

Rafide...... 

Ragibe..... 

Rahile...... 

Rahime...... 

Raide....... 

Raife...... 

Raije....... 

Rehabe...... 

Rehide....... 

Razije........ 

Reife........ 

Refike....... 

Refak....... 

Rejhane..... 

Remize...... 

Remze...... 

Remzije...... 

Resule...... 

Reshade...... 

Reshide...... 

Retibe....... 

Reufe........ 

Resmie....... 

Resmije...... 

Ridvane...... 

Rifate........ 

Rijade....... 

Rushde....... 

Rufadije...... 

Rukije....... 
"S"

Sabahe...... 

Sabahate..... 

Sabahije..... 

Sabihe....... 

Sabije....... 

Sabire....... 

Sabrije...... 

Sabre....... 

Sabrudine.... 

Sabure....... 

Saberxhane....

Sadefe...... 

Sadete....... 

Sadber...... 

Sadije...... 

Sadike....... 

Sadine...... 

Sadra....... 

Sadrudine.... 

Sadudine...... 

Saxhide....... 

Safe........ 

Safere....... 

Safete....... 

Savfete...... 

Safije........ 

Safite........ 

Sahibe........ 

Saibe........ 

Saide....... 

Saime...... 

Sakibe...... 

Salihe....... 

Salime...... 

Samije...... 

Samide....... 

Samihe....... 

Samile....... 

Samire....... 

Samre....... 

Sanide...... 

Sanihe....... 

Seade...... 

Seadete..... 

Sanije...... 

Sare........ 

Sebile...... 

Sedade....... 

Sedide....... 

Sehavete..... 

Sehije........ 

Seide........ 

Sejfudine.... 

Sejda........ 

Selame....... 

Selma ....... 

Selvete...... 

Selvije....... 

Selime...... 

Selve........ 

Semihe...... 

Semine....... 

Semra....... 

Sena....... 

Seniha....... 

Senije...... 

Sevde....... 

Sevdije...... 

Sidika....... 

Sidrete...... 

Sifete....... 

Silme....... 

Silmije...... 

Suade........ 

Subahe....... 

Sumeja..... 

Subhije....... 

Sulltane...... 
 ("SH"

Shaqire....... 

Shahide...... 

Shahine..... 

Shahsije..... 

Shahsudine... 

Shaire...... 

Shamile..... 

Shame....... 

Shadije....... 

Shahindere... 

Shaha....... 

Shebibe..... 

Shefike...... 

Shefkete...... 

Shehide...... 

Shehrizade... 

Shejla...... 

Shejme...... 

Shekure..... 

Shelule...... 

Shemsa...... 

Shemsudine... 

Shehzade..... 

Shehrije...... 

Shemsije..... 

Sherife...... 

Shevale..... 

Shevka..... 

Shihabe...... 

Shuhra...... 

Shuhrete..... 

Shurete...... 

Shukrije...... 
 "T"

Tafile...... 

Tahire........ 

Tahsine....... 

Tahure....... 

Taibe........ 

Talhe....... 

Talibe....... 

Temame...... 

Temine...... 

Tajibe....... 

Tenzile...... 

Teufike...... 

Tevabe...... 

Tiba........ 

Tufejle...... 

Tevfike....... 
 (
"U"

Ubejde....... 

Ulfete....... 

Urvete....... 

Umihane...... 
 ("V"

Vafike........ 

Vahdete...... 

Vahibe...... 

Vahide...... 

Vakije....... 

Vamike....... 

Vasfije...... 

Varise....... 

Vaside...... 

Vasife...... 

Vasime....... 

Vasfije...... 

Vedade...... 

Vedide....... 

Vefa....... 

Vefike....... 

Vehbe...... 

Vehide...... 

Vekile....... 

Vehbije....... 

Velide........ 

Velije....... 

Vesime...... 

Vezire........ 

Vildane...... 

Vixhdane...... 
 "Xh"

Xhelile....... 

Xhejlane..... 

Xhemile....... 

Xhenete....... 

Xhesmie...... 

Xhevahire..... 

Xhevhere..... 

Xhevrije....... 

Xhuzide....... 
 ("Z" 

Zafere........ 

Zafirezade..... 

Zade....... 

Zahire........ 

Zaide........ 

Zakire........

Zirafet...... 

Zarife....... 

Zehra....... 

Zejnebe.......

Zehra....... 

Zehrudine.... 

Zejna....... 

Zejnebe...... 

Zekije....... 

Zemire...... 

Zerina....... 

Ziba......... 

Zihna....... 

Zijade........ 

Zikre........ 

Zikrete....... 

Zinete........ 

Zijavere....... 

Zubejde....... 

Zuhra....... 

Zulejha...... 

Zulfije........ 

Zymryte...... 

Zulfe......... 
 (

----------


## DjJ

Falemiderit por shpresoja ne dicka me te perzgjedhur pasi nga keto listat kam pare disa e nuk di me vecu emra te bukur pasi me perzihen njeri me tjetrin

----------


## veletini

century,
unë i përkas besimit islam,dhe për emër të vërtet kam një emër me prejardhje nga gjuha arabe e që në shqipen tonë,siç kam lexuar,ka kuptimin e njeriut të mëshirshëm.
Fëmijëve të mi u kam vënë emra me burim nga gjuha jonë:Albanë,Blerim,Flamur,Yll.Veç këtyre,unë kam dhe një vajzë së cilës i kam vënë emrin Sahide,në kujtim të nënës sime,që vdiç fare e re,kur unë nuk kisha as edhe një vit nga lindja.
Pas emrit Sahide jam i lidhur emocionalisht,por ua them më se sinqerisht emrat me burim nga gjuha jonë janë emra të bukur dhe të këtill emra duhet të preferojmë për fëmijët tanë,sepse kështu vepron e gjithë bota.Secili popull u vë fëmijëve të vet emra nga gjuha e tij.
Kështu është më mirë,dhe,mbase,edhe I gjithëfuqishmi dhe I gjithëdijshmi  na kupton në dëshirën tonë që,si qenje kombëtare,për të mbetur vetja edhe në gjurmë emrash.

----------


## Dritë

> Selamualejkum te gjitheve. Po e hap kete teme meqe po me paraqitet nevoja por mendoj se edhe te tjereve mund t'i nevojitet. Ketu mendoj te shkruajme emra femijesh qe mund ti veme ne muslimanet vajzave dhe djemve tone (mua me duhen vajzash aktualisht)
> Po filloj me ndonje emerqe kam gjetur duke kerkuar ne internet
> 
> Merjem - emri i nenes se profetit Isa
> Asia - gruaja e faraonit (nje nga zonjat e xhennetit)
> Isra - nata kur profeti a.s. beri udhetimin nga Mekka deri ne Jeruzalem
> Jasemina  - Emer lulesh
> 
> Te tjera pres nga miqte e forumit faleminderit


Ti nxjeri edhe une disa nga nje liber qe kam ketu (Autori: Abdulmexhid Saliu) 
Me rendesi eshte te jete emer me kuptim te bukur, keshtuqe nuk don te thote se medoemos te jete arabisht, mund te zgjedhish edhe emra shqip.  :buzeqeshje: 
Une ti sjelli fillimisht disa arabisht te cilet mua me pelqejne si nga kuptimi njeashtu edhe nga shqiptimi:


Aida- mysafire, vizituese
Aishe- jeton, ajo qe eshte gjalle (gruaja e Muhammedit s.a.v.s)
Amina-  e sigurte, besnike (emri i nenes se Muhammedit s.a.v.s)

Emira - kjo edhe shqip po edhe nga arabishtja dmth sundimtare
Enisa- e shoqerueshme
Ezana 


Hena- fatlume, mireqenie (po edhe shqip hena)
Kanita- e degjueshme ndaj All-llahut, qe ben namaz, lutje

Lejla- nata

Merjem - e qendrueshme, ajo qe ben rezistence, (nena e Isait a.s)
Nejla- fitim, dhurate


Selma- paqe, siguri, qetesi
Semina- e shtrenjte, me vlere te larte
Sumeja- shpend i ri e i vogel, (gruaja e pare qe ra shehid per Islam)
Shejla- pishe bregdetare

Xhenneta
Zerina- arta

Shqip:  *Edlira, Dhurata, Drita, Emira, Ermira, Hana, Arta, Jeta, Vlera, Zamira, ...*

Nese me kujtohet edhe ndonje emer tjeter ju shkruaj inshaAllah.
Selam aleikum

----------


## IntiFad@

Ketu e keni nje si lloj libri, ku mund ta gjeni domethenien e emrit tuaj...njekohsisht mund ta perdorni per tia vene emrin foshnjes suaj...eshte libr shum i mire :buzeqeshje: 



dhe ky eshte linku per shkarkim...



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/223642165/Emra_te_tradites_muslimane.exe.html
```

----------


## bombona

sa emra te bukur ............ me ndihmoni dhe ne temen time ......

----------


## unejsa

Riduana       Selma       Enejsa       Ensar        Selma      Ajna      Unejs

----------


## bombona

> Riduana       Selma       Enejsa       Ensar        Selma      Ajna      Unejs


sa emra te bukur qe keni mi ehhehehe po njera e ka me te bukur shoqja ime ehehehheehehe

----------


## goldian

pse dhe unejsa eshte emer

----------


## unejsa

> sa emra te bukur qe keni mi ehhehehe po njera e ka me te bukur shoqja ime ehehehheehehe


epo jemi te mira vet ne pastaj ajo e ka emrin me te bukur se eshte shoqa jote dhe eshte moshatare me ty po dhe une nuk ngelem mbrapa shume eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## unejsa

> pse dhe unejsa eshte emer


po emer eshte qe do te thote kur je i merzitur te mban afer

----------


## bombona

> epo jemi te mira vet ne pastaj ajo e ka emrin me te bukur se eshte shoqa jote dhe eshte moshatare me ty po dhe une nuk ngelem mbrapa shume eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hehhehehehehe ajo e ka emrin e bukur se e tilll eshte si per jashta si per brenda
e ndersa ti  je afer me ne sa eshte azia me europen ehehehe

----------


## unejsa

> hehhehehehehe ajo e ka emrin e bukur se e tilll eshte si per jashta si per brenda
> e ndersa ti  je afer me ne sa eshte azia me europen ehehehe


jo mi rrushe se te dyja emer arab e kemivpor emri i saj eshte me i bukur se eshte emer xheneti xheneti Riduan

----------


## bombona

> jo mi rrushe se te dyja emer arab e kemivpor emri i saj eshte me i bukur se eshte emer xheneti xheneti Riduan


rrusho po thoja per emrin e vertet ehhehe :Lulja3:

----------


## unejsa

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh emeri i vertet po emri i saj nuk ka ndonje kuptim mesa di une dhe po do ta dish une ja kam ven emrin keshtu qe merita me takon mua nderas une kam emeer lule

----------


## bombona

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh emeri i vertet po emri i saj nuk ka ndonje kuptim mesa di une dhe po do ta dish une ja kam ven emrin keshtu qe merita me takon mua nderas une kam emeer lule


hahahhahahhahaha ti ja ke ven te lumte hehe
edhe ti emron e bukur e ke se e ke si un se dhe un e kam emer luleje veq se i imi eshte nje lloj specia me e rralle ehehehehheheheheh :Lulja3:

----------


## Aerial

A behet fjale per emra femijesh, apo emra te femijeve arab ???

----------


## Gimi3

> A behet fjale per emra femijesh, apo emra te femijeve arab ???


Pershendetje Aerial   :buzeqeshje:  , 

Kjo teme ka titullin *" Emra Femijesh "* ketu disa nga anetaret e forumit shqiptare kane shkruar emra te ndryshem, e rendesishmja ne tere kete eshte se emri i femiut preferohet te kete kuptimin e mire :

P.sh. Shpresim , Shpresa , Blerim , Fitim , Kaltrina , Ardita , Merita , Bujar , Blerta , Durim , Gezim , Shpetim etj.

----------


## shkodranja.1

> hahahhahahhahaha ti ja ke ven te lumte hehe
> edhe ti emron e bukur e ke se e ke si un se dhe un e kam emer luleje veq se i imi eshte nje lloj specia me e rralle ehehehehheheheheh


po bombona shum te bukur e ke emrin tend  per pak dolme shoqe te ngushta
hahahahahahha

----------

